

The Engine - Why Google Reader ain't going anywhere - swombat
http://occamsrazr.com/2009/01/14/the-engine/

======
pclark
I think 2009 will be year of the news aggregators. I think RSS will go beyond
simple feeds. Stuff like Feedscrub, Meehive & Broadersheet will (hopefully)
improve the news system by leaps and bounds.

I'm confident. And excited.

